# Když se na ni podívá, červená se.



## Bathsabee

Hello Everybody,
When I write the following sentence :
"Když se na ni podívá, červená se."
one can understand : "When he looks at her, he blushes". or "When he looks at her, she blushes"
Of course i could write :
"Když se na ni podívá, ona se červená."
but I am afraid the translation turns to  : "When he looks at her, it is she (her?) who blushes".
Any suggestion ?
Thanks (and sorry for my English.)


----------



## francisgranada

I think this question cannot be answered in an unambiguous manner, if we do not have any context. With other words, it's rather a logical problem and not a linguistic one. 

For example in English: When John looks at Peter, he blushes. Now, who is the one that "blushes"?  John or Peter ... ?


----------



## Bathsabee

yes, Francisgranada. But I am just wondering if I stress or not upon the subject "she" when i say :"Když se na ni podívá, ona se červená." Because I dont want to stress upon "she".


----------



## francisgranada

"Když se na ni podívá, ona se červená" - here it is _she _that "becomes red"
"On se červená, když se na ni podívá" - here it is _he _that "becomes red"
"Když se na ni podívá, červená se" - ambiguous, but I'd say that without context, instinctively, it is rather _he _that blushes (at least I "feel" so...)_._


----------



## Bathsabee

Well, I am afraid you dont understand what I mean. 
Never mind. Thank you for answering ! bye.


----------



## francisgranada

I am sorry ... But maybe _now _I do understand you, let's try : 

"Když se na ni podívá, ona se červená" - the pronoun _ona _is not explicitely stressed (it depends on the pronouciation, too).


----------



## texpert

I know what you mean, Bathsabee, but more of the context would indeed be useful. _Když se na ni podívá, ona se červená _*may and may not* sound clumsy, crude or inappropriately stressed depending on the narrator, speaker, receiver and overall situation. Generally speaking, it should not matter that much. You may also want to name the subject or use the definite verb - _když se na ni podívá, dívka se začervená_ etc.


----------



## Bathsabee

Thank you Francisgranada and Texpert, this time i think I got the answer to my question. 
It was not a major question for me but your answers shed a light on the different aspects of a sentence. 
Have a good day.


----------

